# How Do You Hold Your Kindle While Reading?



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I would love to read my Kindle naked but it's not comfortable to do so.

It's so light that it almost feels flimsy when I read it naked. Maybe I'm just used to reading physical books but I need more weight, more _oomph_.

Besides that, the slimness makes it weird to handle. My hands are always bumping into each other on the back.

I bought a black mCover to help with the weight thing but I still have to maneuver my hands.

I can't keep my thumbs on the small sides when reading; it's simply not comfortable for me. I always end up resting both thumbs on the screen or one on the screen and the other on the page turner. (Don't worry, I use a screen protector at all times )

How do you hold your Kindle while reading? And how do you manage to not touch the screen? Do I just have massive Incredible Hulk hands?


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I hold it in one hand, with my thumb across the front, under the screen, and my index(pointer?) up, then the rest of my fingers/hand behind it. I turn the page by squeezing my hand, the base of my thumb presses it. Sounds complicated, LOL, but its not!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I have the K2 in a case.
Usually I am reading with it siting on a school desk, or in my lap.
When Im at home Im usually sitting in bed with it resting on my legs, one hand on the page turn button.

The little I have handled the K3's I have found them slightly awkward because of their small buttons.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

When I am going to hold it in my hand, I usually fold the cover back and put the elastic strap around the back. I then loop a finger or two thru the elastic and balance the Kindle in one hand. But I have purchased a stand that I use most of the time.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I hold my fingers on my right hand on the back, and my thumb on the next page button.


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

I usually hold it in one hand, reading in bed. I put my thumb on the keyboard and my fingers behind it.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Not much help for you I'm afraid - my cover has an easel stand for hands-free reading


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't hold my K3 without a cover, it's just not comfortable.  I like to hold mine in my right hand, I rest the bottom right corner of the Kindle in my palm, with my fingers on the back and my thumb on the Next Page button.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I usually read my Kindle in bed, too, but for some reason, I usually hold it with both hands, with my thumbs over the next page forward button. Then I just use whichever thumb volunteers to press the button to go to the next page.

The bottom edge usually rests on my belly because I'm lazy. 

This seems the most comfortable to me, and because I'm lazy, I've never even been tempted to do the phantom page turn thing others have talked about in another thread.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have my K3 in an Oberon cover so when I hold it, I hold onto the cover.  If I'm settled into my favorite chair for some serious reading time, I have a slanted book stand that I put on my lap and put my Kindle on it for "hands-free" reading (I'm usually sipping coffee and need to pet the dog every once-in-a-while).


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have my K3 in a cover so mostly I hold it open pretty much like a DTB. If I'm at work I fold the front cover back and put it down on the desk and read it hands-free.

My DXG I read naked (the Kindle, not me - well mostly not me  ) so I just hold it on the sides usually with both hands, thumbs on top, fingers behind. I do shift about a bit though when I'm reading for long periods so I do change my grip slightly depending on the position I'm sitting/lying in at the time.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Whether naked or in it's lighted leather case, I usually hold my kindle at the bottom corner with my fingers supporting the back of the Kindle and my thumb resting by the next page button. 

When I'm not actually holding the kindle, I have it propped on the boppy pillow while my daughter nurses, or rest it on my thigh and just use my thumb to turn the page.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> When I am going to hold it in my hand, I usually fold the cover back and put the elastic strap around the back. I then loop a finger or two thru the elastic and balance the Kindle in one hand. But I have purchased a stand that I use most of the time.


that's pretty cool!


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> When I am going to hold it in my hand, I usually fold the cover back and put the elastic strap around the back. I then loop a finger or two thru the elastic and balance the Kindle in one hand. But I have purchased a stand that I use most of the time.


I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE!!!

jay.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Those of you who use easels:
Isn't it a hassle having to reach across and turn the page? Maybe I'm just lazy but it seems more convenient to have it in my hands and readily available.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

No, it isnt a hassle for me.  If I am heavy into reading something, I will keep my fingers on the buttons.  It is really nice when I am eating or doing something while reading.  And as you see here, I can use it to listen to my audiobooks while cooking or even on my bedstand at night.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I hold mine in one hand with the cover folded back. I am able to turn the pages with the same hand I am holding it with (I just move my thumb a bit). I am right handed but usually hold in my left hand. If I am reading a long time and my hand gets tired I am able to switch hands but it works best in my left.

When I am in bed and cold, I huddle under the covers, laying on my side. I make a tent shape with the cover and stand it on the bed and just stick my hand out to turn pages. I don't use text-to-speech that often and it is hard to hear (I noticed on my Mom's K3 it is easier to hear and has a volume control so when my new Kindle comes next week I might use it more) but anyway, one time when I was sick and weak in bed, I propped my Kindle up while in bed and turned the text-to-speech on....I could not hear it but it turned the pages for me!

When I am using cookbooks or recipes I have put on my Kindle I turn the screen sideways and make a tent with the cover and put it on a shelf above my prep table.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I keep mine in my M-Edge Go case, folded back to read.

How I hold it varies.  Sometimes with my left hand, some with right, some times both--so I use the page turn keys on both sides.  Any of those ways I hold it with my thumbs just below the page turn key on either (or both) sides.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I have the MEdge Executive Jacket  on my K3, and it suits me very well. If you look at the picture of the cover where it is folded back, you can see that there is plenty of room beyond Kindle on the "spine" side to hold the case comfortably in one hand. That space is actually design to hold their light, but I don't find I need a light, so it works out perfectly as a handhold.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

_How Do You Hold Your Kindle While Reading? _

Usually with both hands.


----------



## masoquismo (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't gotten my cover yet, but so far I've just been holding it in one hand and reading that way. But I switch hands often because ... I haven't the foggiest clue why.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

I keep mine in an Oberon cover while I read because its to light for me. I feel like Im going to break it. And I have a k2. I can only imagine what it would be like with the k3 being even smaller and lighter. I fold my cover over and hold it with my thumb on the next page button and the rest of my fingers behind. Depending on the position Im in, I might rest it on my knee, stomach, table, or just hold it in the air.


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

I have and use this case w/ stand-like back:










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ALXSTU/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I use my feet. Just kidding  


I have a DX but I just hold it in my hands if I'm reading out. I shift positions back and forth.

At home I have a stand for the table.

It does get a bit heavy at times and I may rest it on my legs or whatever works...

Lambert


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm left-handed and sleep on the left side of the bed, so there is always the danger of nodding off and dropping it on the floor.        I'm always inching a little to my right in the bed.  But I hold the Kindle in my left hand with my thumb on the page turner, other fingers on the back.  I have to remember to tip it a little so that the clip on light doesn't shine in my eyes.  Not a big deal.  I really like the Kindle, and discovering new authors and of course the idea that readers can download my books onto their Kindles.  It's a win-win.

Have a great 2011 everyone.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I usually hold it in my right hand with my thumb over the page forward button for easy clicking. If I'm eating while reading, I'll do the left-handed version of the same move. 


If I have the Oberon cover on, I hold it in my left hand with my fingers tucked into the pouchy thing. I think anyone with an Oberon knows about the pouchy thing grip. It's surprisingly comforting, almost like snuggling up in a blanket.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I can totally see the easel thing--I read in the most random of places (while chopping veggies, drying my hair, anywhere) so hands-free is awesome. Much easier with the Kindle than a regular book (where I had to balance a bottle of soap here and a brush there to hold it open). 

I have lighted case, and I usually read with it on, but sometimes when I'm lounging around, I'll take it out and snuggle it into the blankets with me. Really depends on where I am and what I'm doing. I pity people who end up standing line at the post office or where ever who don't have a Kindle at their fingertips!


----------



## pargar (Feb 16, 2011)

i hold mine with the cover turnes back i also turn the screen to landscape


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

Belle2Be said:


> I hold it in one hand, with my thumb across the front, under the screen, and my index(pointer?) up, then the rest of my fingers/hand behind it. I turn the page by squeezing my hand, the base of my thumb presses it. Sounds complicated, LOL, but its not!


I could do this very comfortably with my old K1 - it had that gargantuan NEXT PAGE bar along the side. But with the new K3, the forward page button is too small and too high.

I actually find my naked K3 hard to hold and change pages, especially compared to the K1. I'd LOVE if there was a page forward button right between the keyboard and the screen. That way I could hold it as described above (thumb across front) and just squeeze my thumb down to turn the page. As it is, I have to hold my thumb up along the side, which isn't as natural.


----------



## rahrah12 (Jan 28, 2011)

When I am home reading (majority of the time) my Kindle is naked...I actually prefer it that way.  Small, sleek, and light.  I usually hold it just resting in one hand.

Only time I use my case is when it leaves the house.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

If I'm reading in bed, I just prop it up on the blanets.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm finding with my new K3 in its Javo Edge flip style cover, that I can hold it in one hand with my thumb resting on the cover near the buttons. I can use either hand. I like that there are both forward and back buttons on both sides so I don't have to use the other hand to navigate. I have also used the flip case as a stand a couple of times, but the K3 hasn't been out in the world much yet, I'm sure I will read that way while eating when I am out in the world.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

rahrah12 said:


> When I am home reading (majority of the time) my Kindle is naked...I actually prefer it that way. Small, sleek, and light. I usually hold it just resting in one hand.
> 
> Only time I use my case is when it leaves the house.


Agreed !! Makes you sort of feel like Jean-Luc Picard !!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I have my eReader robot hold it for me.


----------



## busy_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

When I am seated I use two hands. I have a K2 and it is in a K2 Amazon cover, so I fold the front cover over (like a book) and my thumbs are on either *Next Page* button. I don't touch the screen.  When I am standing (subway) I use one hand.  I cradle the book in arm and my 4 fingers hold it near the *Next Page* button.  I would hold it in one hand like a magazine, but people on the subway are always in a rush and are carless, I don't want my Kindle to fly out of my hand.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Perhaps I should get an eReader robot, like Joe has! 

I have my Kindle in the Amazon lighted cover. I fold back the cover and secure with the cord. I then cradle the sides of the cover in my hands. I sometimes rest my thumbs lightly just below or on the page-turn buttons. I don't put any pressure on the Kindle, especially after reading about problems with cracks developing in the case near the lower corners of the screen.

I often read in bed, sitting upright. It would be _much_ more difficult to hold the cover the way I do if I was in a supine position while reading.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Like I hold my steering wheel, one-handed while leaning back with the window down. Oh yeah!


----------

